# tyre dessing that doesnt fly off and lasts..



## OCD Detailer (Oct 28, 2007)

Recently i've been noticing my Einmann Fabrik Black Sapphire tyre dessing coming off up to 4 days after applying it. I was wondering what everyone reccomends that will not spit, or fly off, yet will last through a day or 2 of rain, or simply just stays looking wet.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I use mothers. Nice matt finish too. I hate the shiney stuff.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I currently use Megs Hot shine which is ok but if it rains its off in a jiffy 

i think i might be using Sonus next? but not sure if its very good?


----------



## PT Cruiser (Sep 24, 2007)

I use Michelin Tyre Shine. It is easy to apply and lasts long.
And a good plus, is that you can use on in- (haven't tried yet) and outside trim aswell. It leaves a nice satin water-fighting layer.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

long life rubber dressing form shine on, or highstyle from autosmart..


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I have used Muc off tyre dressing in the past, was pretty decent and lasted ages. Depending on how much you put on was dependant on the fling but i didnt get any as you only need a light coat. 

After that i used AG's tyre shine, to be honest, its rubbish. It flings and doesnt last. I wouldnt buy it again.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Try this...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autogloss-Vin...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There is a thread on here somewhere all about it.

Tiz good stuff...:thumb: lasts a good while on the tyres too.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

Megs extra gloss...lasts weeks


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

BMW^Z4 said:


> Megs extra gloss...lasts weeks


Where did you get this from and is it a spray type or gel ?

Personally i like the aerosol type on a low profile tyre for ease of use but they do not last as long as the gels.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

For a shiney look i paint on AG Rubber cleaner plus and for an as new matt finish i use Raceglaze colour enhancer.

Dave


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Swissvax Pneu for me.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Meg's Hyperdressing 4:1 for me. I always remove the old dressing with safe degreaser and then spray with HD and leave to soak in for a while before removing any excess with a mf. Seems to last well even in wet conditions on my daily driver. 

I'm sure certain dressings work better with certain tyres though - anyone else found this???


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

AS HighStyle works well for me!


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I've tried many different ones over the years and have now settled on what I believe is the very best (for me anyway!): Mothers Reflections Advanced Tire Care applied with the Professional Tyre Dresser (both available from Performance Motorcare).

It's a very quick tyre dressing to apply (I can do all four tyres in around 4 minutes) if you use the Professional Tyre Dresser. Very little needs to be applied for a great finish - not too shiny and it will make your tyres look like new. I have not noticed any of the tyre dressing flying off and the dressing lasts for a couple of weeks before fading.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Swissvax Pneu gets my vote. Been using it for a couple of months now and it smells gorgeous too ! :thumb:


----------



## Johnson5 (Nov 14, 2007)

AS HighStyle for me too. 

Like others have mentioned, I make sure the tyre itself first is clean and clear of any existing dressing. 

Also I try not to drive the car for a few hours after applying, just so the dressing can fully dry off - shouldn't get any 'fling' then. :thumb:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Megs Endurance Tire Gel:thumb:


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I think a lot of it is in the application of the dressing. I was recently told to apply some cheapo turtle wax stuff by paint brush and its the best the tyres have ever looked!

Mart


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

For shiney either highstyle or trimwixard,
Matt i use Poorboys bold 'n' bright.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Another recommendation for mothers here.
Went on so easily and lasted pretty well.


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

somouk said:


> I think a lot of it is in the application of the dressing. I was recently told to apply some cheapo turtle wax stuff by paint brush and its the best the tyres have ever looked!
> 
> Mart


but this way it will spin of when you drive fast (not that fast , 60Mph is enough)

i use Megs Endurance and i stopped using it for a while coz of the spin off-s

i tried to apply with a sponge , rub it more that 5 times to ensure i don't have any excess that will spin of , but still i can see some dots here and there

i tried to do that + i waited one FULL day to let it dry and bond , doesn't work

maybe i should get some Mud flaps and do it freely then


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

AS trim wizard once try does not fling, highstyle does fling tho ive found if you put too much on

pneu for my car tho, a few squirts on the tyre, worked in with a brush and left to dry its about perfect imo


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

megs endurance for me most of the time sonus tire and bumper are a good alternative


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Armour All Tyre Foam..You couldnt ask for better/longer lasting results


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I use Turtle Wax Extreme tyre gel. It does not sling off. It doesnt have that ultra gloss look when buffed.

I got good results doing the following:

decent scrub using car shampoo.
Used my steam buggy with a rough old face cloth and rubbed it round the tyre for a bit and once dry ( as steam this takes seconds) 
Applied the gel with a dish washing foam pad and allowed to soak for 20mins or so.
Buffed off.

By using the steam cleaner it opens up the pores in the tyre allowing product to soak in deeper. Well thats my theory anyway. No sling on surrounding arches.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Blackfire Long lasting alllll day long.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

ZEX said:


> but this way it will spin of when you drive fast (not that fast , 60Mph is enough)


Never a problem for me and I've jumped on the motorway after applying.

Mart


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Try useing black boot polish i put it on with a old MF cloth and it lasted about a month lol its cheep too from wilkos


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I have used Muc off tyre dressing in the past, was pretty decent and lasted ages. Depending on how much you put on was dependant on the fling but i didnt get any as you only need a light coat.
> 
> After that i used AG's tyre shine, to be honest, its rubbish. It flings and doesnt last. I wouldnt buy it again.


I used to use AG's tyre shine, and once my neighbour asked me why I'm spraying milk on my tyres. Why the hell does it come out white when its wet? Not to mention, its rubbish. I didn't want to waste the product, so I finished it off, but then didn't buy it again.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I have used Muc off tyre dressing in the past, was pretty decent and lasted ages. Depending on how much you put on was dependant on the fling but i didnt get any as you only need a light coat.
> 
> After that i used AG's tyre shine, to be honest, its rubbish. It flings and doesnt last. I wouldnt buy it again.


I used to use this, and once my neighbour asked me why I'm spraying milk on my tyres. Why the hell does it come out white when its wet? I completely agree, it is rubbish. I didn't want to waste the product, so I finished it off, but then didn't buy it again.


----------



## JayDee (Jan 12, 2008)

As a few people have said, Blackfire long lasting all the way. Top stuff.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> I use mothers. Nice matt finish too. I hate the shiney stuff.


Is that the FX stuff ?


----------



## mil7215 (Jul 1, 2006)

Always use Car Plan tyre slik, in aerosol. Cheap available anywhere, last for a couple of weeks.

I know that it is not one of the 'premium' makes but it is actually the best one I have used. I have been using all kinds of stuff for the last 20 years.

I also own plenty of products from traders on this site (Megs, Mez, CG, Poorboys, Victoria, P21 etc etc:buffer:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

What do you guys think of Blackfire Tyre Gel is it like Megs End Gel or is it not as shiny and cheap looking?


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> What do you guys think of Blackfire Tyre Gel is it like Megs End Gel or is it not as shiny and cheap looking?


If applied in the correct way i wouldnt say endurance looks cheap looking? Heres a pic after a quick spruce up of my motor yesterday


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Another vote for endurance, learnt once the hard way when I put too much on, but works fine now once applied sparingly.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I use Megs extra gloss gel. (Local Halfrauds sell it)
Seems to last a few days but goes streaky in really bad weather.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Snowwolf said:


> If applied in the correct way i wouldnt say endurance looks cheap looking? Heres a pic after a quick spruce up of my motor yesterday


That doesnt look too bad, any instructions kid sir ?:thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Best thing ive found is using a proper trim applicator makes a real difference. A thorough scrub of the tyres before hand is a must or it doesnt bond very well at all. A 2 1/2 inch line down the middle of the applicator lightly rubbed around the tyre. Then push the applicator against the tyre to make sure all of the endurance is on the surface of the tyre wall. Then go around and blend it all in with light pressure. If you dont have enough on the applicator to do the whole tyre then repeat the process. 

This way you dont get any drips/runs/spin off and it dries naturally and looks great :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you not buff off after 5 mins or so to get the matt look?


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

I currently use a Rubber Sheen. Used sparingly, and it lasts for ages :thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Do you not buff off after 5 mins or so to get the matt look?


Nope i apply it on so thin i never have needed to!


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

CG New look trim Gel, applied with a Tyre applicator. comes up great!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

But what about longevity ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

its oil based so will last quite a long time but being oil based will eventually turn tyres brown!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Snowwolf said:


> If applied in the correct way i wouldnt say endurance looks cheap looking? Heres a pic after a quick spruce up of my motor yesterday


Tried what you said this morning and they seem to have come up fine.....thakns for the help !.:thumb:


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

the best I have ever used
http://www.sonax.de/sonax-e/katalog_product.php?show_cat=11&show_product=250500

the only drawback is that it comes only in a five ltr bottle


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Tried what you said this morning and they seem to have come up fine.....thakns for the help !.:thumb:


Nice one chap! Best method i have found so far :thumb:


----------



## the chop (Jan 31, 2008)

I think i will try the AS trim wizard, looks good on this car.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=57789


----------

